# Required supports for Residential 200 Amp Servive



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

rondunbar said:


> I have seen somewhere, I'm not sure where or when, that 3- 2 hole clips are required on a mast supporting a service drop that protrudes through a roof. I would like to find that if possible.
> 
> I'm having an inspector tell me that all masts Rigid, PVC or EMT require 3 supports. Through the roof or not!
> 
> ...



Not in the code book. Something might be in your poco's installation manual. Check with them, most are available online for download. I doubt the inspector is right. He is probably confusing requirement to strap conduit 36" or less from each box or fitting the conduit terminates in .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ron, it should bother you, and because of it, you should insist that the inspector cites that code like his job requires. 

If people started insisting, they would stop doing this so often. They only get away with it because the contractors let them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

rondunbar said:


> I have seen somewhere, I'm not sure where or when, that 3- 2 hole clips are required on a mast supporting a service drop that protrudes through a roof. I would like to find that if possible.
> 
> I'm having an inspector tell me that all masts Rigid, PVC or EMT require 3 supports. Through the roof or not!
> 
> ...


Hi Ron

assuming RMC, did your AHJ mention 344.30 Securing and Supporting.....?

~CS~


----------



## rondunbar (Oct 8, 2012)

*PVC Mast*

Thanks everyone for their input!
I was not there when the inspector showed up for his inspection. I intend to have a meeting with him to discuss this and his not allowing the PC to power up the service.
This was A 2" PVC mast that was probably 6-7 feet long. It was clamped within a foot of the hub and also within a foot of the weather-head. It did not penetrate the roof, it was just attached to the side of the residence. 

I was trying to find the article I had read a while ago, where someone had actually computed the amount of lbs the wire from the utility was creating on a mast protruding through the roof It was a good article and in it it stated 3 clamps required on the mast in this instance.. I was going to show him that article an ask if perhaps this was what he was referring to. I thought that would show I was not trying to challenge him, but his perception of the code was wrong!
Thanks again for your input,
Ron


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Typically we call what you have a riser while a mast is when it goes thru the roof.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

rondunbar said:


> Thanks everyone for their input!
> I was not there when the inspector showed up for his inspection. I intend to have a meeting with him to discuss this and his not allowing the PC to power up the service.
> *This was A 2" PVC mast that was probably 6-7 feet long.* It was clamped within a foot of the hub and also within a foot of the weather-head. It did not penetrate the roof, it was just attached to the side of the residence.
> 
> ...


*
You realize that the strapping rules for PVC are quite different than RMC ?*

RNC: ( types DZYR ie PVC schedule 40 & 80 )

Table 352.30(B)

1.25 to 2.00" Trade Size => 1.5m or 5 feet Maximum Spacing Between Supports.

RMC:

Table 344.30(B)

2 to 2.5" Trade Size => 4.9m or 16 feet Maximum Spacing Between Supports.

&&&

Don't take this dicta to mean that you need to follow Chicken's 'style.' 

&&&

I'd say that this is where the Inspector was coming from... but he neglected to note just how SHORT your riser was... and remains. You are right on the edge of needing three (3) clamps, though.

&&&

My Poco just won't allow PVC risers// masts. So I couldn't run across your blues.

Sad.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

In my world , we do not use the riser to support the
POCO overhead wire...regard;ess if it's PVC or RMC.

If it's a through the roof mast then , yes it has to
be RMC and the insulator is clamped to it in those
circumstances , but not a riser.

POCO O.H. wire are tied to a lag screwed insulator 
by the POCO neutral , insulator is screwed into 
solid wood , not just the siding. 

The riser has nothing to do with supporting POCO 
wire in any circumstance.


----------



## rondunbar (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree, all I had was a riser, I installed an insulator through the house backed up with a 2 X 4. The statement of the inspector all masts require 3 clamps has stuck in my head and he has me calling it a mast.
My head will vent by 
Monday!


----------



## Magnettica_2 (Jun 28, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Ron, it should bother you, and because of it, you should insist that the inspector cites that code like his job requires.
> 
> If people started insisting, they would stop doing this so often. They only get away with it because the contractors let them.


So true. I've fired back recently with "I'll just call the DCA" to confirm your position before making the changes you have pointed out here. The key is being there to meet the inspector/ construction official. Its a pain in the ass but worth it.


----------

